# Final try



## cdw (Jan 10, 2010)

Hello Everyone,

This is the first time i have joined a support group and I hope I am posting this in the right area.  We have had two ivf cycles at the Bridge. The first time even though we had no immune testing done i was given steriods and clexane and we went on to have a positive pregnancy test but sadly went on to have a miscarriage at 8 weeks. We then went on to see Dr ******* who tested for natural killer cells and the level i had was high.  He gave us the test to see whether steroids or ivig had a better effect and the results was steroids.  We then had a following ivf and it was negative.  The standard of care the second time at the Bridge was terrible and they have apologised.  Here is the question at 43 years old this will probably be our last cycle, do any of you have any information of clinics, doctors, immunology treatmeant etc.  I am looking forward to hearing from all you experienced woman and thanks so much!!


----------



## nbr1968 (Feb 25, 2008)

Hi CDW

Thought i would reply since no one else did - first "Welcome!!" - this is a great site and there is so much support here.

I am so sorry for the bad experience you had on the last IVF and for your miscarriage. This "journey" is so hard and so i am sending you a big  

I don't have all the information you need abut treatment, but what i would say is that you should truly be happy with your clinic before going for another tx cycle - I don't know what went wrong on the last cycle, but throughout tx, you need to be confident in your care providers and their skills.

Also you need to be able to discuss with your consultant what "tweaks" they might do to help you to achieve a BFP. It might be that they tweak your drug cycle, they may have to adjust the drugs you have prior to ET - I had prednisolone, and then estrodiol, clexane and prednisolone after ET along with progesterone (I had Cyclogest). I have not had immunes done, but my consultant thought this protocol was worth trying. 

My clinic changed my drug protocol because I am a "poor responder" and went for a "gentler" cycle the second time round. i changed clinics after my first IVF because I was not happy with the first clinic, and I have had two pgs (but sadly lost my son at nearly 19 weeks) and I am sure this is down to the skills of the clinic's consultants and embryologists.

I am sorry I cannot be more specific but if this is your last go, you need to be sure that you are totally happy and so will not have any regrets afterwards, if it sadly does not work for you. Although of course I hope it does . I am nearly 42 and have been told that at my age the probable "problem" is poor quality eggs with likely chromosmal problems - although we also have male factor issues.

Sorry can't be more specific - but i am sure there will be others along with more info

Nbr68xx


----------



## cdw (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi Nbr1968,


Thank you for your lovely welcome and your reply. I agree that you have to be confident with the clinic you choose  and there are so many out there that it can be a tough choice.  I always think it can be time consuming changing clinics as i am assuming they expect you to go through all the intial tests again and that also costs more money?

I am so sorry for everything you have been through especially such a late loss and i am just keeping my fingers crossed for you, me and everyone.

Thanks again

cdw xx


----------



## nevergiveup1 (Mar 23, 2008)

Hello cdw

I have changed clinics a number of times and I always take all previous tests with and have not had to repeat any tests. 

This may help in making your decision about staying or moving to a new clinic.

ARGC has the highest success rates in the country and are very good with immune treatments and Lister is very good with ladies over 40 or ladies with poor response. It maybe wirth looking at these 2 clinics when making your decision. Maybe go to the pages here where people review clinics and browsing through then.

Also going on to the HFEA website and looking at statistics, and how each clinic is performing.

Lots of luck with your next cycle!!


----------



## nbr1968 (Feb 25, 2008)

Hi again

I agree with shell0304 - but do not pay for the full file from your prev clinic if you can avoid it - instead get them to do a synopsis of your txs for which they should not charge you - otherwise they are entitled to charge £50 +

That's what i did when i changed clinics - after one cycle with the new clinic they changed the protocol based on my reaction to their protocol - and I had a "better" respomnse - thouogh for me that is 4 eggs rather than one!

Thanks for your kind wishes cdw - I am finding it very hard at the mo - at a really low point - but that's me and this is about you!

Good luck 
Nbr68xxx


----------



## cdw (Jan 10, 2010)

Hello Again nbr1968 & shell0304

Thanks for letting me know that you do not have to go through or pay for all the initial tests again. I definately will look into ARGC and The Lister.  I have heard through the grapevine that ARGC is good but have also heard that Nottingham Care is not bad too.  I only know/ have heard of a few women who have gone through ivf and they all seem to have ended up in LA !!!  

I am sorry to hear nbr1968  that you are feeling really low but I can only hope that you feel more positive soon.  

Thanks again

cdw x


----------



## finlay foxy (May 31, 2006)

hello,

i just wanted to say, a friend of mine had the same experence of the bridge...she had 3 goes there. she left and went to the argc, and is the proud mother of a baby grl.

I have got pregnant wth the lister and the argc ('m now 26weeks wth my second) so  would reccommend either of them.

Good Luck,
angela


----------

